# Introducing Emery (My breeder just emailed some pics)



## Theo1260 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been reading so much on this forum It's such a great resource! We're picking Emery up in just nine days. You would think he's my first dog ever (not my fourth) by the amount that I've been reading and researching (and how much I've been spending 
(Hope the pics uploaded....)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. I bet you're excited. What a good lookin guy.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a darling boy! Won't be long now. Excited for you.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Aww...he's just precious - and looks like he's waiting for you to come get him!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your adorable furbaby.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Emery looks adorable. Congrats and welcome:welcome:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So happy for you.
Emery is very cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute...Welcome. Counting down the days with you.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So cute! Welcome to you and Emery


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy fun filled days ahead for you and emery. He is a sweetie...love those eyes.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to you and Emery. One week to go! Make sure you get plenty of sleep now


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Emery is so cute! As you can see from my avatar I'm a bit partial to black and white. Best of luck with your little guy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations! What a darling pup! Cute name too!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome! Emery is darling and can't wait for more pics


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, he is very cute alright. Actually his coloring is very similar to my Benjamin's, but you can really see the distinct personality in the face and eyes. Congratulations! 
-- Eileen


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You will love it here, lots of great information and people to talk to about your new puppy.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations.... Emery is a real cutie, very sweet face.


----------



## smzoey (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on the new pup! Super cute!


----------

